# Lars is at it again!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We attempted another attempt at our Novice Preferred Standard title this weekend. Yesterday, The Lars Express had a great run up until the chute. He was flying down the line and got tangled up in it and caused a derailment.  It looked way worse than I think it was...but it freaked me out pretty good. I was really worried that he was okay. I ran seriously conservatively the rest of the course. I didn't run as fast towards the last jump as I should have and the bar came down. It was a really nice course and it was really fun to play on. If it hadn't been for the chute incident, we would have qualified yesterday.

Today we had another great course and today was also the day we move out of Preferred agility until Lars is older and 24" is too much for him.






We had an off course right before the A-frame and a small little goof with Lars slipping off the table but it was enough to qualify and to get second place!!! And...he ran it 40 seconds under course time!!!

Go Lars!!!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice! GO Lars!!


----------

